# Best age to exercise/weight train?



## Marshall (31 Oct 2007)

Hey,

Im wondering if starting to exercise now (Age 17, 185pounds, 5"8) is too late? Ive got good natural muscle mass and i can run fairly well when i dont include my shin splints -o- terror. Im just wondering if there will be any bad effects on my health from starting now and not earlier in life? Its probably a silly question hehe. Ive already started running for i can deal with it during the winter, since i eventually wanna join the CF in a couple years. Is everything reversible with exercise?

 :blotto:


----------



## Gardiners1 (31 Oct 2007)

Is it ever really too late to start exercising?  I am 37 and I got some exercise playing sports etc but I have only recently started running and weight training in preparation for my physical test.  So if it is too late for you at 17 then I am completely screwed.  ;D


----------



## Marshall (31 Oct 2007)

Haha yeah i figured it is probably a silly question. Exercising is good at any age. Just mainly wondering if i missed the 'best' age to start. Only sport i was ever in was A. Wrestling for a year or so. (got down to 154pounds then went back up after the year or two the team stopped). But meh, i got a good reason to exercise now


----------



## Haggis (31 Oct 2007)

I'm thirty years older than you and just got back into serious PT after a three year hiatus at a desk job.  I dropped 45 lbs and four pants sizes in nine months (and still at it)  If I can do it, you can do it.

Now, drop and pump out 25 pushups before you reply to this post...... GO!


----------



## geo (31 Oct 2007)

Marshall said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> Im wondering if starting to exercise now (Age 17, 185pounds, 5"8) is too late? Ive got good natural muscle mass and i can run fairly well when i dont include my shin splints -o- terror. Im just wondering if there will be any bad effects on my health from starting now and not earlier in life? Its probably a silly question hehe. Ive already started running for i can deal with it during the winter, since i eventually wanna join the CF in a couple years. Is everything reversible with exercise?
> 
> :blotto:


it is never too late to start...
What happened before is too late to worrk about at this time - now git going!


----------



## JBoyd (31 Oct 2007)

For you, 17 is a good age, your body is still developing and building muscle mass will be easier then it will be for some of us.

As far as reversible goes. some things are, however some things are not, totally depends on the severity. example. if you have bad posture doing some lower back and lat exercises might help tighten up the spine and encourage bad posture, however if you have REALLY bad posture, like with a bend spine due to years of sitting badly, then you may have to go see a chiropracter to help start setting it back in place, however even then its not a for sure fixable thing.


----------



## Armymedic (3 Nov 2007)

START NOW!

And never stop.


----------



## AIC_2K5 (3 Nov 2007)

There's no such thing as starting too late. Physicians recommend seniors start weight training as it counters against the whithering away of muscles. If anything, be cautious on how early you start. I started dicking around in the gym when I was about 14, and then started going all out around age 16 and that was way too early. Doing any sort of weight training before your body has properly developed will stunt muscle and bone growth. 

If you think your body has fully developed and (_completely_) finished all of its growing then go for it. Keep in mind that the athletes that get the best gains from weight training throughout their lives start at the 19/20/21 years or older age range, when their bodies have fully developed.


----------



## newrecruit (20 Dec 2007)

Bad effects? No! On the contrary you will improve your health a lot. You're 17? Some people have started their athletic careers at this age. Some people started exercising at the ages of 60 and gained strength of 20 year old. Are you too old? I don't think so!


----------



## BernDawg (20 Dec 2007)

I think you're at the best age to start a program.  Prior to this you have done some sports and school gym yes?  Now your body is at a place where it can handle the rigours of a dedicated work out program.  Push yourself as far as you feel comfortable and get some good shoes to counteract the shin splints.  Good shoes are the key (stay the hell out of Wallmart when you buy shoes!) go to a Running room or similiar where they know their sh*t.


----------



## edgar (20 Dec 2007)

Bubbles said:
			
		

> There's no such thing as starting too late. Physicians recommend seniors start weight training as it counters against the whithering away of muscles. If anything, be cautious on how early you start. I started dicking around in the gym when I was about 14, and then started going all out around age 16 and that was way too early. Doing any sort of weight training before your body has properly developed will stunt muscle and bone growth.
> 
> If you think your body has fully developed and (_completely_) finished all of its growing then go for it. Keep in mind that the athletes that get the best gains from weight training throughout their lives start at the 19/20/21 years or older age range, when their bodies have fully developed.


I agree wait until your long bones are finished growing before you do any real heavy lifting, has to do with your epiphisys. or something. I told my kids they can't do what I do until they are 18 and finished growing tall. The good news is that responding to training is just healing and the younger you are the faster you heal.

I'd do cardio and skill training and limit weight bearing exercises to bodyweight exercises like pushups, till you know you are done growing, and your long bones are fused or whatever. Your doctor maybe can tell you. (You do read the stickers on the gym equipment right? Consult a doctor before embarking on an exercise program...)
I started lifting when I was 16 and who knows maybe I could have been an inch taller?


----------



## DVessey (8 Jan 2008)

I don't think it's ever too early or too late to start exercising - the key is keeping at it. Just make sure you know what you're doing, especially when it comes to lifting heavy.


----------

